# 2016 Nissan Rogue LED Headlight Bulb Replacement



## notojsjc (Nov 23, 2019)

I am having an issue with replacing the halogen headlight bulbs with an LED one. I am using an H11 bulb and I cannot get it to seat in the headlight bucket! I have tried two different brands of bulbs and I have had the same problem with both! Anyone successfully swapped out these bulbs on a 2016 Nissan Rogue?!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Maybe you need something like this:


----------



## notojsjc (Nov 23, 2019)

It’s not the wiring connection, it’s the three tabs at the base of the bulb that seats into the lens that won’t allow it to seat properly!


----------

